# How many of you smoke?



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Just wondering what vices you all have? I wish I could do weed but damn CDL and drug tests!


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm a recovering meth addict, been clean about six years. I don't drink or smoke. I quit cigarettes about three years ago. Although I switched to vaping. So I don't think I really quit. But I can do it in my car and nobody complains. Actually, I get a lot of people asking what my air freshener is. Lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Just wondering what vices you all have? I wish I could do weed but damn CDL and drug tests!


Cigar


itendstonight said:


> Just wondering what vices you all have? I wish I could do weed but damn CDL and drug tests!


Never smoked cigarettes (yuck). 
No weed in 20+yrs.
Smoking cigarettes/vaping are the same kind of stupid imho.

Feel 0 sympathy for smokers only their families who deserve better.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Went from vaping to cigarettes. Damn things are destroying my lungs. Nicotine is a hell of a drug, tried several times to quit both vaping and smoking using every method (please, no suggestions). 

Working on addressing why I smoke.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Went from vaping to cigarettes. Damn things are destroying my lungs. Nicotine is a hell of a drug, tried several times to quit both vaping and smoking using every method (please, no suggestions).
> 
> Working on addressing why I smoke.


Just go with the flow, if you quit smoking while driving for U/L we may see you on the 6 o'clock news as the rideshare serial killer ???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Just go with the flow, if you quit smoking while driving for U/L we may see you on the 6 o'clock news as the rideshare serial killer ???


Um no. But you might see me dead by 43.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no. But you might see me dead by 43.


? I've passed that number when I was hanging out with Moses.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Working on addressing why I smoke.


I think you are probably smoking for the same reason I did. Smoking is your best friend.

.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think you are probably smoking for the same reason I did. Smoking is your best friend.
> 
> .


Mainly depression


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Mainly depression


Yes, it could be. The smokes are always there for you in good times or bad, when you're happy and when you're sad.

They promise to never let you down, and like a dominant, perhaps even abusive partner, you become more and more dependant on them.

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tried smoking for about six months in college but realized how stupid it was. Haven’t smoked since except for weed occasionally in a social situation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I smoked from 1968-1998. I am glad that I gave up the things if for no other reason than _*have you seen how much those things COST?*_

If I did not buy 555s, I used to roll my own; even that is expensive, these days.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Started smoking in 1960. Finally guit in 2017 when I had half a lung removed because of cancer. Was on oxygen for a month. Thank God all clear now. If you smoke keep trying to quit. And good luck.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Good riddance to cigarettes. I quit smoking. Honestly, after 25+ years of it, was the best thing I have ever done.

And the best part... with the money I save, I am now able to afford a slightly higher costing prostitute. :roflmao:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And the best part... with the money I save, I am now able to afford a slightly higher costing prostitute.


..............and actually not run out of steam halfway into it..............................


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and actually not run out of steam halfway into it..............................


My inflatable works just fine. :laugh: :roflmao:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Went from vaping to cigarettes. Damn things are destroying my lungs. Nicotine is a hell of a drug, tried several times to quit both vaping and smoking using every method (please, no suggestions).
> 
> Working on addressing why I smoke.


I know a guy that tried 5-6 times. He considered vaping but discovered big tobacco is deeply involved in vaping industry. 
From that alone he knew that was a terrible choice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> ? I've passed that number when I was hanging out with Moses.


Moses was 600



Another Uber Driver said:


> I smoked from 1968-1998. I am glad that I gave up the things if for no other reason than _*have you seen how much those things COST?*_
> 
> If I did not buy 555s, I used to roll my own; even that is expensive, these days.


Its the TAX that costs $60.00 a carton.

A carton of cigar cigarettes is still under $10.00.
No tax on cigars and pipe tobacco

With a cigarette making machine ( top - $35.00)
You can purchase bulk tobacco.( by the pound)
Cigarette filtered tubes.
And produce a carton of non chemically treated fresh cigarettes for $6.00-$8.00 a carton.

Just buy the pounds called " pipe tobacco"( no tax)

They burn TWICE as long. Have no chemicals.

Better yet
Buy tobacco seeds.
Grow your own.

Then there are " Reservation" cigarettes.
Duty free cigarettes at military canteens.
Duty free if you work 50 miles offshore.
Russian Marlboros shipped U.P.S.

MANY WAYS TO SKIN A FEDERAL FAT CAT.

I SAVE OVER $5,000.00 A YEAR ON CIGARETTE " "SIN TAX" ALONE.

NEXT WEEK : BREWING BEER & HOME MADE WINE.
WHY PAY THE GOVERNMENT TO ENJOY YOURSELF ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Started smoking in 1960. Finally guit in 2017 when I had half a lung removed because of cancer. Was on oxygen for a month. Thank God all clear now. If you smoke keep trying to quit. And good luck.


Powerful remarks. Keep talking, people need to hear from you.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

My brand is black tar heroin.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Only crythal meff, mang


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> have you seen how much those things COST?


No kidding. If it wasn't for cigarettes, a few drinks at the bar each night and my $200 Comcast bill I wouldn't have to Uber.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> No kidding. If it wasn't for cigarettes, a few drinks at the bar each night and my $200 Comcast bill I wouldn't have to Uber.


You could lower your Comcast bill to $90 if you cancel all the porn channels. :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You could lower your Comcast bill to $90 if you cancel all the porn channels. :roflmao:


Or just watch Youtube.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You could lower your Comcast bill to $90 if you cancel all the porn channels. :roflmao:


Comcast knows more ways to take your money than a Vietnamese hooker.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I like to annoy pax's, smoking works for me.



tohunt4me said:


> Or just watch Youtube.


WHAT, are you nuts. If I cancelled porn channels I wouldn't be able to develop by biceps ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Started smoking cigarettes at 15 because that's what the cool kids did. Quit at 25 when my grandmother died from pancreatic cancer and I was with her in her final week. It's graphic and gruesome what happens to your body in the final days of life from cancer and I do not want to die that way. Her parents both died from cancer, her father dying in his 40s. And my uncle survived Hodgkin's in his mid 20s, so cancer runs very heavily in my family. Seeing my grandmother die that way was a huge wake up call.

I switched to vaping, still not great for my health I'm sure, but there's no way it's as bad for you as cigarettes. And it smells and tastes so good! I am working on lowering my nicotine levels.

Still smoke weed though, going strong since 2005 except for a few times where I had to quit for a drug test.



SinTaxERROR said:


> My inflatable works just fine. :laugh: :roflmao:


I hear they're coming out with robots in a couple years ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Started smoking cigarettes at 15 because that's what the cool kids did. Quit at 25 when my grandmother died from pancreatic cancer and I was with her in her final week. It's graphic and gruesome what happens to your body in the final days of life from cancer and I do not want to die that way. Her parents both died from cancer, her father dying in his 40s. And my uncle survived Hodgkin's in his mid 20s, so cancer runs very heavily in my family. Seeing my grandmother die that way was a huge wake up call.
> 
> I switched to vaping, still not great for my health I'm sure, but there's no way it's as bad for you as cigarettes. And it smells and tastes so good! I am working on lowering my nicotine levels.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a smoke and cup of coffee in the morning, nothing like a smoke after sex, nothing like smoking to prevent drivers from killing some pax's.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I smoke weed here and there but everytime i do someone has to teach me how to do it right


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Only when I drink or when I am awake.

Dont smoke while you sleep, that stuff will kill you


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Moses was 600
> 
> 
> Its the TAX that costs $60.00 a carton.
> ...


I've done this for almost 5 years. Basically $.80 a pack, 5 minutes a day.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I smoke weed here and there but everytime i do someone has to teach me how to do it right


There aren't too many wrong ways to smoke weed


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I hear they're coming out with robots in a couple years ?


Autonomous, self driving. Make sure you buckle up. Wouldn't want you to fall off and hit the floor. :roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I smoke weed here and there but everytime i do someone has to teach me how to do it right


Here's your cheat sheet: put the fire to the ganja and inhale ?

Whatever you do, *don't* exhale into a bong. My grandmother made this mistake when I was showing her how to take a bong hit and spilled dirty bong water all over the floor!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> There aren't too many wrong ways to smoke weed


I tried dabbing a few years ago and that was the only time I considered calling 911 after I smoked


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Here's your cheat sheet: put the fire to the ganja and inhale ?
> 
> Whatever you do, *don't* exhale into a bong. My grandmother made this mistake when I was showing her how to take a bong hit and spilled dirty bong water all over the floor!


Wow get yours granny.... I never light it either.. I am pretty useless ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow get yours granny.... I never light it either.. I am pretty useless ?


I have family in the SF area, next time I'm there we'll hang out and I'll show you how to rip a wicked bong hit ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I have family in the SF area, next time I'm there we'll hang out and I'll show you how to rip a wicked bong hit ?


I'll try not to waste the weed with my attempts?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Here's your cheat sheet: put the fire to the ganja and inhale ?


Where were you when Bill Clinton needed those instructions? -o: :biggrin:



ariel5466 said:


> I have family in the SF area, next time I'm there we'll hang out and I'll show you how to rip a wicked bong hit ?


I will be there too. I'll book my tickets now. I need a refresher course. :roflmao:

All I want to know, who is picking me up at the airport when I request my Uber pool? I promise I will tip you in the app... :laugh:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Where were you when Bill Clinton needed those instructions? -o: :biggrin:
> 
> I will be there too. I'll book my tickets now. I need a refresher course. :roflmao:
> 
> All I want to know, who is picking me up at the airport when I request my Uber pool? I promise I will tip you in the app... :laugh:


Just buy the weed and we'll call it even


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I have family in the SF area, next time I'm there we'll hang out and I'll show you how to rip a wicked bong hit ?


@ariel5466 @Mkang14

@SinTaxERROR


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I smoke weed here and there but everytime i do someone has to teach me how to do it right


If you drive rideshare long enough you'll be smoking like a pro lol


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> @ariel5466 @Mkang14
> 
> @SinTaxERROR
> 
> View attachment 341277


Oh yeah, you're in SF too, right? We'll have a UP east coast to west coast weed smoking party ?

Don't get too excited though, it's very rare that I'm able to afford a plane ticket to CA and visit my family there ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Just buy the weed and we'll call it even


You have yourself a deal...

But only if I get to sit in the front seat. :biggrin:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Oh yeah, you're in SF too, right? We'll have a UP east coast to west coast weed smoking party ?
> 
> Don't get too excited though, it's very rare that I'm able to afford a plane ticket to CA and visit my family there ?


We will all pitch in, especially @SinTaxERROR

His avatar indicates he will be able to fly you business class


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You have yourself a deal...
> 
> But only if I get to sit in the front seat. :biggrin:


Also you have to light mine while ariel shows me how to hit it right


----------



## UberSnoober (Dec 20, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Started smoking in 1960. Finally guit in 2017 when I had half a lung removed because of cancer. Was on oxygen for a month. Thank God all clear now. If you smoke keep trying to quit. And good luck.


Glad to hear you quit & you're ok now. My uncle quit when he was 40 and wasn't as lucky at 62 when he got lung cancer. He died within 9 months from his diagnosis. It's the most horrific way to die not being able to breathe.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> We'll have a UP east coast to west coast weed smoking party ?


I'm sure I will be the first one to fall asleep :laugh:



Mkang14 said:


> Also you have to light mine while ariel shows me how to hit it right


This could turn out to be genetic engineering at its finest... ?

WOW ... This is just getting better all the time... :roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This could turn out to be genetic engineering at its finest... ?


??? 
You lost me on that one, I'm confused


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> ???
> You lost me on that one, I'm confused


We're all confused, we do rideshare.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> ???
> You lost me on that one, I'm confused


That was an inside joke for @SFOspeedracer


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That was an inside joke for @SFOspeedracer


Ha ... he's being rated R @ariel5466


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ha ... he's being rated R @ariel5466


Ohh lol I'm dense

Well I am happily married so if this party does turn into an **** I'll just sit back and enjoy the show and smoke my weed ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Ohh lol I'm dense
> 
> Well I am happily married so if this party does turn into an **** I'll just sit back and enjoy the show and smoke my weed ?


It just went from R to XXX


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Ohh lol I'm dense
> 
> Well I am happily married so if this party does turn into an **** I'll just sit back and enjoy the show and smoke my weed ?


LMAO

That is definitely not my intention

But I can only speak for myself ?


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Went from vaping to cigarettes. Damn things are destroying my lungs. Nicotine is a hell of a drug, tried several times to quit both vaping and smoking using every method (please, no suggestions).
> 
> Working on addressing why I smoke.


Maybe it's all the shuffling going on? LOL


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Ohh lol I'm dense
> 
> Well I am happily married so if this party does turn into an **** I'll just sit back and enjoy the show and smoke my weed ?


Dont worry I didnt get it either. I did a google search ??


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

I quit after reading “the easy way to stop smoking” by Allen Carr
I save $300 a month


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont worry I didnt get it either. I did a google search ??


Happily and married, that's an oxymoron.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> I quit after reading "the easy way to stop smoking" by Allen Carr
> I save $300 a month


What does this have to do with the xxx rated conversation that is currently playing out here in this thread??

You just killed the mood, and my wet dreams. :laugh:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> What does this have to do with the xxx rated conversation that is currently playing out here in this thread??
> 
> You just killed the mood, and my wet dreams. :laugh:


@SinTaxERROR you may want to sit down for this.... you are the only one having the ☠☠☠ rated conversation


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Holy hell, it's $300 minimum for a round trip from Richmond to SF!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I like to annoy pax's, smoking works for me.
> 
> 
> WHAT, are you nuts. If I cancelled porn channels I wouldn't be able to develop by biceps ?


Forearms*


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I enjoy the occasional cigarette. Maybe 1 cigarette a month or not even.

I actually enjoy smoking, but I don’t abuse.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

@Mkang14 ... no worries-> conversation done.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @Mkang14 ... no worries-> conversation done.


Awww I was just making a joke ❤ .. you are hilarious


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Went from vaping to cigarettes. Damn things are destroying my lungs. Nicotine is a hell of a drug, tried several times to quit both vaping and smoking using every method (please, no suggestions).
> 
> Working on addressing why I smoke.


Excercise 1 hour a day 7 days a week (hard training, not bull crap) and your body will actually start rejecting the smoke itself!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Awww I was just making a joke ❤ .. you are hilarious


Think he was developing a cyber crush on you @Mkang14


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Think he was developing a cyber crush on you @Mkang14


I'm going to throw that ball right back at you my friend.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I'm going to throw that ball right back at you my friend.


Change the subject??? Any one going to uber tonight?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I'm going to throw that ball right back at you my friend.






ariel5466 said:


> Holy hell, it's $300 minimum for a round trip from Richmond to SF!


That's nothing .. we got you

Bring @Benjamin M with

!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's nothing .. we got you


For reals?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Um no. But you might see me dead by 43.


Probably not, my great aunts lived into their 80's, smoking like chimneys- 3 packs a day.

Personally , I quit smoking a number of years ago, although I never really smoked a lot- maybe a pack a week. The price got out of kilter with reality, although what was worse was they quit selling all the best tasting cigarettes, like Herbert Tareytons and Chesterfields.

I think the hazards of smoking are a bit overstated. Those who have never smoked have the exact same death rate overall as those who burned 100 a day for 60 years- 100%.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, gonna get really open and personal. But that's my thing. ?

In the late 90s I fell in love with a nurse in Massachusetts named Lexie - we were forum mods on AOL (except we were called "hosts"). She was older by a few years (fine, cougar).

I was dealing with some hardcore shit. She saw my potential in my life and when I mentioned that my dream since around the age of 8 was to become a Paramedic (not an EMT - think Uber Pro Diamond of EMS), that was that.

Pushed me through the GED, refused to speak with me until I applied for a fast pace EMT to Paramedic program in Northeast Philadelphia. Mentored me throughout, I was at the top of the class (started at around 60, ended with around 6).

Around a month before graduating, she called me - by this point with her third boyfriend after me. She had been diagnosed with end stage lung cancer after many, many years of smoking and two episodes of cardiac arrest (heart was at 30% ejection fraction - in layman's terms, that's not good ?).

She looked like absolute shit when I pulled up. The morning after I arrived, her boyfriend left his keys in the kitchen. She called me into the bathroom, she had coughed up bright red blood into a tissue.

"What do you think?"

She became the first patient that I ever took to the ER. I played her favorite songs from the Moody Blues. She was greeted by nurses that she used to work alongside.

I kissed her sweaty forehead goodbye two days later, she underwent one round of radiation and died the next day. Her last words, surrounded by family, "I'm gone".

Lexie's dying wishes for me - find a loving wife, be happy, and never smoke. I checked the first box, working on the second and third.

I am starting another quit attempt tomorrow. I will keep a journal here, probably in Chatter.

Raise your glass for Lexie, hell of a gal.






And another favorite of hers


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Started smoking cigarettes at 15 because that's what the cool kids did. Quit at 25 when my grandmother died from pancreatic cancer and I was with her in her final week. It's graphic and gruesome what happens to your body in the final days of life from cancer and I do not want to die that way. Her parents both died from cancer, her father dying in his 40s. And my uncle survived Hodgkin's in his mid 20s, so cancer runs very heavily in my family. Seeing my grandmother die that way was a huge wake up call.
> 
> I switched to vaping, still not great for my health I'm sure, but there's no way it's as bad for you as cigarettes. And it smells and tastes so good! I am working on lowering my nicotine levels.
> 
> ...


I quit smoking by going with vaping. Then I quit vaping too by slowly lowering my nicotine level.

Big tobacco bought into vaping after it already became a mature market. It is a very good quit aid, plus better than cigarettes.

But keep in mind your lungs and body are only suppose to inhale clean air. If you "smoke/inhale" weed, the smoke is cancerous, switch to edibles.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But keep in mind your lungs and body are only suppose to inhale clean air. If you "smoke/inhale" weed, the smoke is cancerous, switch to edibles


Edibles are harder to do in VA. A batch of brownies uses up so much weed! And it's not like I can go to the store and get THC gummies like they have in the lucky states. I do want to get a THC vape, though. They are amazing!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Probably not, my great aunts lived into their 80's, smoking like chimneys- 3 packs a day.
> 
> Personally , I quit smoking a number of years ago, although I never really smoked a lot- maybe a pack a week. The price got out of kilter with reality, although what was worse was they quit selling all the best tasting cigarettes, like Herbert Tareytons and Chesterfields.
> 
> I think the hazards of smoking are a bit overstated. Those who have never smoked have the exact same death rate overall as those who burned 100 a day for 60 years- 100%.


That is very inaccurate and misinformed. For one smoking kills 67% of its users. But more importantly is quality of life and how you die.



ariel5466 said:


> Edibles are harder to do in VA. A batch of brownies uses up so much weed! And it's not like I can go to the store and get THC gummies like they have in the lucky states. I do want to get a THC vape, though. They are amazing!


I've heard a lot of good things about the THC vape. Hopefully weed becomes legal everywhere soon.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ggrezzi said:


> Excercise 1 hour a day 7 days a week (hard training, not bull crap) and your body will actually start rejecting the smoke itself!


Are you crazy , expecting Uber/Lyft drivers to exercise is like asking for a heart attack. The only part of a drivers body that gets exercise is their right foot.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you crazy , expecting Uber/Lyft drivers to exercise is like asking for a heart attack. The only part of a drivers body that gets exercise is their right foot.


Not true at all! We have to walk like 3 steps a day to the gas pump!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> Not true at all! We have to walk like 3 steps a day to the gas pump!


I have an hybrid, don't fill up very often, I like being lazy.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you crazy , expecting Uber/Lyft drivers to exercise is like asking for a heart attack. The only part of a drivers body that gets exercise is their right foot.


I go to the gym 7 days a week for AT LEAST one hour and so far never had a heart, brain or else problem


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

This is an unpopular opinion, and not medical advice. 

However, if you smoke I would recommend switching to smokeless tobacco (dip or better yet snus), its cheaper and less harmful. And, now there is Zyn which is tobacco free nicotine pouches that you place in your lip like dip, but do not have the negative effects of smoking. 

Vaping is a better alternative to smoking as well. 

But, smoking besides being harmful has a lot of stigma (and the smell lasts, everyone knows). If you can switch to a less harmful and cheaper alternative, it is an improvement (plus with snus, no spitting, so unless you are kissing somebody nobody would even know). 

It is easy for people to say just quit cold turkey. But, we all know nicotine is one heck of a drug, and sometimes you just need someway to get the fix, and it may as well be a safer alternative. I went through a phase where I just wore nicotine patches with no intention of quitting, but I just enjoyed the constant flow of nicotine and not having to smoke. 

On the economical side, if you pay 4.50 a day for a pack of day smoker, that is over 30 dollars a week for something that even if it does not kill you, will likely damage you in some way. Whereas a can of dip or snus is more like 2-3USD. Nicotine patches seem expensive, but one patch lasts 24 hours, and they do not lower productivity like taking smoke breaks, and when you do the math, most brands are actually cheaper than smoking.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Gandler said:


> This is an unpopular opinion, and not medical advice.
> 
> However, if you smoke I would recommend switching to smokeless tobacco (dip or better yet snus), its cheaper and less harmful. And, now there is Zyn which is tobacco free nicotine pouches that you place in your lip like dip, but do not have the negative effects of smoking.
> 
> ...


Man I this is the fkd up truth. All methods of nicotine intake greatly increases risk of cancer, heart attack and stroke. Going smokeless only helps you avoid emphysema. I feel y'all pain but the truth is the truth.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gandler said:


> On the economical side, if you pay 4.50 a day for a pack of day smoker, that is over 30 dollars a week for something that even if it does not kill you, will likely damage you in some way.


Cigarettes cost waaaay more than that now, even in Virginia where, along with NC, we have some of the cheapest cigarettes in the country. The last time I was able to get a pack for under $5 was about 12 years ago.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Not true at all! We have to walk like 3 steps a day to the gas pump!


I do not even have to walk those 3 steps. I live in NJ, we don't pump our own gas here. :roflmao:


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Man I this is the fkd up truth. All methods of nicotine intake greatly increases risk of cancer, heart attack and stroke. Going smokeless only helps you avoid emphysema. I feel y'all pain but the truth is the truth.


I do not disagree (but so does caffeine to be fair). However, the harm reduction philosophy you perfectly summarized.

If all risk cannot be avoided, minimize the risks. Smoking increases the risk of oral cancer, lung cancer, and a host of lung diseases. Smokeless tobacco increases the risk of oral cancer (lungs are relatively safe). 
Tobacco-free nicotine (path, Zyn, etc...) increases the risk of none of those, but still has the standard nicotine risks.

If you need nicotine, smokeless is better than smoking. And, tobacco free is better than tobacco. Those are just basic harm reduction principles.



ariel5466 said:


> Cigarettes cost waaaay more than that now, even in Virginia where, along with NC, we have some of the cheapest cigarettes in the country. The last time I was able to get a pack for under $5 was about 12 years ago.


Well, even more reason to quit if you have to pay over 5USD for something that is essentially leaves rolled into a paper cylinder! 
Where I live, I believe most non-premium brands are between 4-5 (I said 4.50 as an average), but I know some states that average is higher, I am from NJ, and there, even back then it was over 8USD a pack for standard brands.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gandler said:


> I do not disagree (but so does caffeine to be fair). However, the harm reduction philosophy you perfectly summarized.
> 
> If all risk cannot be avoided, minimize the risks. Smoking increases the risk of oral cancer, lung cancer, and a host of lung diseases. Smokeless tobacco increases the risk of oral cancer (lungs are relatively safe).
> Tobacco-free nicotine (path, Zyn, etc...) increases the risk of none of those, but still has the standard nicotine risks.
> ...


Last time I was in NYC a pack cost $12! And that was 10 years ago!


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Last time I was in NYC a pack cost $12! And that was 10 years ago!


Yeah that is a big nope for me. If I was a smoker and lived there, I would roll my own or take a trip to some tribal land to buy in bulk. Plus, in NYC I don't think you can even smoke anywhere (I believe even outdoor parks are banned, let alone bars etc....) If you live in NYC there are endless reasons to not be a smoker (which I guess is a good thing), but it probably hurts lower income people the most (people who can't afford the loopholes and who can't quit). Just like Soda/juice taxes, it always effects those who are unable to drive to a neighboring city or state.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ggrezzi said:


> I go to the gym 7 days a week for AT LEAST one hour and so far never had a heart, brain or else problem


But do you have a life. Going to the gym 7 days a week and doing rideshare is a bi-polar disorder?



Gandler said:


> This is an unpopular opinion, and not medical advice.
> 
> However, if you smoke I would recommend switching to smokeless tobacco (dip or better yet snus), its cheaper and less harmful. And, now there is Zyn which is tobacco free nicotine pouches that you place in your lip like dip, but do not have the negative effects of smoking.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy Zyn


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> But do you have a life. Going to the gym 7 days a week and doing rideshare is a bi-polar disorder?
> 
> 
> Where can I buy Zyn


I don't know where you live, but just about every gas station convenient store has it in my city.

And, no I do not work for the company, but it is a solid product, and a safer alternative to dipping or chewing. I enjoy it.

https://www.zyn.com/us/en/storelocator/
Or this is a great site for buying smokeless tobacco online that I have been using since college, far cheaper, though now you have to pay for shipping because of the USPS rule where they won't deliver tobacco so it has to be a private carrier. Make sure you get the 6MG, the 3MG is on the weak side.

https://www.northerner.com/us/nicotine-pouches/zyn


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> My brand is black tar heroin.


How mature...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So no interesting story really. Smoked cigarettes from 1980 to 1988. There were no vaping substitutes, nicotine gum or patches available that I can recall back then. The only way to do it was cold turkey. I went thru hell but did it. Probably the hardest thing I ever did. Wouldn’t ever want to go through that again. I do have an occasional cigar.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

IR12 said:


> How mature...


This is UP, what do you expect? ?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Mainly depression


Just eat some psylocibin mushrooms, youll never be depressed again.


----------



## HYPExBEAST (Dec 19, 2017)

VAPE NATION


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

HYPExBEAST said:


> VAPE NATION


Finger blast nation??? You sniffing something ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Working on addressing why I smoke.


That's the key, right there. You ain't quittin' nuthin' until you've got that one nailed.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> My brand is black tar heroin.


Quality Beer, Rum, and Islay Scotch.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I found an e-cigarette wedged between the back seat and belt buckle a few weeks ago. I would normally dump junk in the trash, but my curiosity got the better of me and I got tempted to try it, wondering what is so great about smoking. So after cleaning it, I took a puff immediately regretted my action. It felt horrible and very painful. My lungs were on fire and I struggled to breathe. 

Never again. I'll stick to killing myself with sugar. At least cheese danishes, Haagen Daaz, and strawberry shortcakes feel good as I consume them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I found an e-cigarette wedged between the back seat and belt buckle a few weeks ago. I would normally dump junk in the trash, but my curiosity got the better of me and I got tempted to try it, wondering what is so great about smoking. So after cleaning it, I took a puff immediately regretted my action. It felt horrible and very painful. My lungs were on fire and I struggled to breathe.
> 
> Never again. I'll stick to killing myself with sugar. At least cheese danishes, Haagen Daaz, and strawberry shortcakes feel good as I consume them.


The wattage was probably set too high for a noob. Was it an actual e-cig, or something like a Juul, or a mod?


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've done this for almost 5 years. Basically $.80 a pack, 5 minutes a day.


I did this for 3 yrs & then I quit. It's been 11 months & I hope I never smoke cigs again. ?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The wattage was probably set too high for a noob. Was it an actual e-cig, or something like a Juul, or a mod?


I don't know, I ended up tossing it. I don't need the added expense an addiction in my life at the moment. I'd rather try my hand at baking "special" brownies and see how I like that experience.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> My brand is black tar heroin.


Sup boo?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's the key, right there. You ain't quittin' nuthin' until you've got that one nailed.


120%

Started on the patch again today. Made my heart rate increase, as a medical guy I knew that I started throwing PVCs - layman's terms, my heart's big muscles (the ventricles) were not happy and freaked out a few times.

Hadn't had enough sleep, too much caffeine, and a new delivery method for nicotine. Came home and smoked, but I am smoking stale cigs that were around the apartment. Didn't buy anymore.

Tomorrow is a new day. Working on lining up activities with non-smokers over the next couple of weeks. And this addiction has been a key topic in my therapy sessions with an awesome psychologist.



AvisDeene said:


> I found an e-cigarette wedged between the back seat and belt buckle a few weeks ago. I would normally dump junk in the trash, but my curiosity got the better of me and I got tempted to try it, wondering what is so great about smoking. So after cleaning it, I took a puff immediately regretted my action. It felt horrible and very painful. My lungs were on fire and I struggled to breathe.
> 
> Never again. I'll stick to killing myself with sugar. At least cheese danishes, Haagen Daaz, and strawberry shortcakes feel good as I consume them.


So, I smoked the occasional cigar from 18 until around 30. Nicotine wasn't really a thing for me.

Can't remember exactly why, probably stress and the hype, I tried vaping. Started out with gas station options (Blu) and worked up to buying a "mod" - basically, the contraptions that allow you to blow a cloud of smoke. Very satisfying and the flavors were on point. Thus began my addiction to nicotine - a legit addiction versus a puff here and there on a cigar.

Went to a friend's beach party, was hammered, and loads of folks were smoking. Bummed a Camel Crush Menthol, it was fantastic, bought a pack on the way home (yes, sadly, drove buzzed - in the sticks, no Uber).


Lost two teeth while vaping, likely the "mystery ingredients" in the yummy candy flavors that I enjoyed and exacerbating my already bad dry mouth issues. Lost another tooth and a half a tooth after starting with tobacco daily.
Had respiratory infections at least three times while vaping. Toss up between my extensive vaping, lowered immunity from inhaling that shit, and whatever was in my "mod" in terms of contamination.
Since switching to tobacco - 
Coughing daily
I stink
Wife won't kiss me anymore (clearly, that's not the worst)
Lungs hurt
Makes me want to drink more alcohol
Hobbies went to the wayside - working on that now

Bottom line, nicotine is a hell of a drug. We're talking about a substance that is addictive as heroine. And the jury is out on vaping internationally. Heck, 8 out of 10 doctors used to recommend X brand cigarettes!

No judgement on what people choose to do. I can only share my experiences. I'd be happily eating a special kind of brownie right now but I'm still in the mindset of a random drug screening (although that hasn't been a worry for me in many years).

Oh, and something else that is hazardous to your health - driving for Uber and Lyft :laugh:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

In


Benjamin M said:


> 120%
> 
> Started on the patch again today. Made my heart rate increase, as a medical guy I knew that I started throwing PVCs - layman's terms, my heart's big muscles (the ventricles) were not happy and freaked out a few times.
> 
> ...


Keep trying. As I said before, if anyone had a hard time quitting, it was me. Practice made perfect, though.

For me the hardest part was my mind making me think that the cravings and the really nasty physical withdrawal symptoms were going to last forever. But they're just temporary. Part of my successful quit was understanding that, yes, I was going to feel like ? for several weeks, but that was going to be the cost of getting "clean". It wasn't going to be free.

So you go through the crap and then come out the other side of it a non-smoker.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Diet Coke ..... that is my vice .... which isn't good as a rideshare driver as makes me have to piss to much :roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Smokers are like tobacco company ants. Do as your told so the corporation can make its money. The weak minded will pay to be addicted to something they don’t need. And are actually confused enough to justify it as exorcising their freedoms and rights. Their freedom and right to throw their money away, put their health at risk as well as those around them, and to look and talk and behave like an idiot.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Smokers are like tobacco company ants. Do as your told so the corporation can make its money. The weak minded will pay to be addicted to something they don't need. And are actually confused enough to justify it as exorcising their freedoms and rights. Their freedom and right to throw their money away, put their health at risk as well as those around them, and to look and talk and behave like an idiot.


Which is why I do not understand people who start smoking as adults. I was 15, all my friends smoked, and I was an idiot. Adults _should _be able to exercise better judgment than teenagers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Which is why I do not understand people who start smoking as adults. I was 15, all my friends smoked, and I was an idiot. Adults _should _be able to exercise better judgment than teenagers.


I started at 14. Quit in my 40s. Once you quit, you realize how stupid you looked because you see it in everyone else.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

My older brother taught me how to smoke when I was 12. I quit cold turkey on my 30th birthday (though I did smoke a pipe for some years after cigarettes). Gave up the pipe when they banned smoking at my work - and realized that was the only time I smoked. Some kind of oral fixation, I suppose. It was easy to stop pipe smoking.

Years later, on a scuba diving trip to Saba, there was a medical school conducting experiments on divers. I blew into a tube as hard as I could, and the professor said, "I see you used to be a smoker." I had not had a cigarette for 25 years. He said my risk of lung cancer had gone down significantly, but I had lost lung capacity that I would never regain. Who knew?

Now I am almost 74 and enjoy a cigar now and then. No interest in the cigs or the pipe.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

started on ciggies at 12, pack a day by 17, gave them up properly for the first time at 22, started , slowly but surely, by maybe 12 months later, stopped again, then started and stopped again for periods of up to 18 months at one time, chewed lots of nicotine chewing gum over those years, so was often still addicted anyhow, after stopping ciggies at one time I took up a pipe, which is a really nice way to smoke tobacco apart from that huge yellow stain on ones teeth and lips, until finally quit the habit, FOR EVER, at the age of 40..

that's more than a while back now. 

still wouldn't turn back an opium pipe, only drug I ever partake of, and that only once every couple of years.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..............and actually not run out of steam halfway into it..............................


Use the money to get one nice girl at a bar or disco instead of a wallet lover man - Miami has plenty of places to go hunting!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Went from vaping to cigarettes. Damn things are destroying my lungs. Nicotine is a hell of a drug, tried several times to quit both vaping and smoking using every method (please, no suggestions).
> 
> Working on addressing why I smoke.


How can you afford to smoke on Uber/Lyft wages?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I have never used or tried a cigarette once, I vividly remember one time finding one on the floor when I was maybe 10 and I broke it apart to find out what was inside and nearly threw up ..

Occasionally maybe 2 or 3x a year I will ganja with my son and it for whatever reason trigger far filed away memories from my time in the army or other things from years ago, so he enjoys my stories

I don’t judge whoever has a vice however, we all do

Mine happens to be working out lol but I’m not a weight lift freak like some extremes


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> I'm a recovering meth addict, been clean about six years. I don't drink or smoke. I quit cigarettes about three years ago. Although I switched to vaping. So I don't think I really quit. But I can do it in my car and nobody complains. Actually, I get a lot of people asking what my air freshener is. Lol


Congratulations on kicking that shit - that's a tough one . I've had my own demons that I'm happy to say are "under control" (no longer part of my life but I know my own chemistry and accept the fact that I'll always have addictive tendencies.

Stay strong - you're awesome


----------



## Yana (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Mets


----------

